# ADA VS SEACHEM FERTS



## Fred13 (15 Feb 2019)

Hello,

I am going to use (for the first time) the Amazonia Soil substrate system and i am wondering about the ferts that i should use along with them.
The easy answer is "lets try ada ferts.." but they are so expensive for long term use...

I want to ask you if i can exchange ada K and ada no3 with the seachem similarly products , seachem potassium and seachem nitrogen. I think of dividing the dose and split it to 6 days .

I may use the ada ferts for traces and iron though.

Thank you,
Fred


----------



## Zeus. (15 Feb 2019)

Or just use EI salts/ferts


----------



## oscarlloydjohn (15 Feb 2019)

I'd say look into EI dosing with dry salts. Maybe use a commercial product for micros


----------



## Fred13 (16 Feb 2019)

oscarlloydjohn said:


> I'd say look into EI dosing with dry salts. Maybe use a commercial product for micros





Zeus. said:


> Or just use EI salts/ferts


Hello and thank you,

Tbh i am more into liquid ferts.. I keep reading though the common say that if you go with the ADA substrate system you should also follow their fertilization guide and products.. Is that truth or a myth?
Why not for example use a potassium from another company? Or a nitrogen fert from another company..


----------



## Zeus. (16 Feb 2019)

There is a reason most places only sell liquid ferts as there isn't much profit in the salts as they last so long per purchase.
Plants don't care about brand, but your pocket will


----------



## dw1305 (16 Feb 2019)

Hi all,





Zeus. said:


> There is a reason most places only sell liquid ferts as there isn't much profit in the salts as they last so long per purchase. Plants don't care about brand, but your pocket will





Tim Harrison said:


> I noticed that the composition of Baby Bio Orchid food is exactly half of that of Baby Bio, respectively...
> 
> NPK 5.3-2.2-0.85
> NPK 10.6-4.4-1.7
> And that Baby Bio is £0.50 cheaper. Just add half the recommended dose for orchids...


That is the truth, advertising blurb will talk about "ease of use" and "handy", which is true and these will be the most important points for some people, but the bottom line is that are all aiming to sell you the most expensive water on the planet.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Edvet (16 Feb 2019)

dw1305 said:


> most expensive water on the planet.


Not true
We had a faith healer here selling bottles " holy water"


----------



## Zeus. (16 Feb 2019)

Edvet said:


> Not true
> We had a faith healer here selling bottles " holy water"


But cheaper than printer ink


----------



## Fred13 (16 Feb 2019)

Edvet said:


> Not true
> We had a faith healer here selling bottles " holy water"





Zeus. said:


> But cheaper than printer ink





dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> That is the truth, advertising blurb will talk about "ease of use" and "handy", which is true and these will be the most important points for some people, but the bottom line is that are all aiming to sell you the most expensive water on the planet.
> 
> cheers Darrel


I really understand your point and i know they actually sell us expensive water... 
But my questions will remain the same since i am determined that i am going to use liquid ferts..  Not because salts dont work.. In the picture i am attaching is my last years scape that i used to fertilize with dry salts.. 
Its about ease of use..

So.. is it truth that you need those lean dosing expensive ferts from ada along with the amazonia substrate system?
If i want to lean dose every day , can i exchange ada ferts with other liquid ferts ? For example seachem ? 
It is the first time that i am using the AS substrate system thats why i am somehow confused about fertilization.

Thank you in advance,
Fred


----------



## alto (16 Feb 2019)

ADA developed a comprehensive system (of varied complimentary components) designed to deliver a successful planted aquarium - and as business chose to charge for their products and research and development

I’ve never done a full on ADA setup as it’s above my budget, local prices were very high and supply was very hit and miss - more miss than hit for a long time now - the “local” ADA distribution has never been run as anything but a rather neglected “hobby” 

I’ve seen people complain that they set up an “ADA tank” and had terrible algae problems - but then details reveal that while they used ADA soil, they didn’t follow the water change regime or ADA Stepped fertilizers etc ... which is fine but then don’t blame the algae etc issues on ADA

I’m a proponent of lean dosing - it grows healthy plants with minimal algae just fine
I find it incomprehensible that so many want to add loads of excess nutrient & salts to their aquariums ... but that’s my biochemist bias 

I prefer Seachem’s Aqua Vitro line, but it seems to have limited distribution


----------



## dw1305 (16 Feb 2019)

Hi all, 





Fred13 said:


> If i want to lean dose every day , can i exchange ada ferts with other liquid ferts ? For example seachem ?


You can, you can just dilute the fertiliser or use a smaller volume.





alto said:


> I’m a proponent of lean dosing.....I find it incomprehensible that so many want to add loads of excess nutrient & salts to their aquariums ..


Same for me, I want my plants in growth, but ideally fairly slowly. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Jayefc1 (17 Feb 2019)

Look in to making your own all in one ferts and then you can dose accordingly lower and higher as you see fit I made this mix up and it almost exactly matches the TNC ferts and now where near there costs but you can change the mix as you please for leaner dosing


----------



## Zeus. (17 Feb 2019)

alto said:


> I find it incomprehensible that so many want to add loads of excess nutrient & salts to their aquariums ... but that’s my biochemist bias



In our defence I would compare our dosing excess ferts to Vitamin supplements for better personal health, the vast majority of folk who take vitamins dont need them to maintain their health yet a muilti million pound industry preys on the individuals insecurity that they 'may' benefit from them, the excess Vits do no harm or benefit but it gives the individual the confidence they are doing all they can. Noobs like me in the hobby dont have the years of experience of you or @dw1305 and many others OFC so we dose in excess to try and prevent issues and for the cost for the hobby the cost of the ferts is minor if your using salts or DIY EI ferts, all my water goes on the garden or in the pond also. As the years pass I sure my dosing ferts will decrease as my confidence/experience increases


----------



## Fred13 (17 Feb 2019)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, You can, you can just dilute the fertiliser or use a smaller volume.Same for me, I want my plants in growth, but ideally fairly slowly.
> 
> cheers Darrel


For example seachem potassium suggests to add k 2 or 3 times per week . Should I divide the dose up to 6 days instead of 3 and achieve similar results ?


----------



## dw1305 (17 Feb 2019)

Hi all, 





Fred13 said:


> Should I divide the dose up to 6 days instead of 3 and achieve similar results ?


You can do.





Zeus. said:


> Noobs like me in the hobby dont have the years of experience of you or @dw1305 and many others OFC so we dose in excess to try and prevent issues and for the cost for the hobby the cost of the ferts is minor if your using salts or DIY EI ferts


I'm not knocking it, I'm great believer in if something works keep on doing it. It isn't an approach I'd take, but I'm a pretty shoddy aquarium keeper and tend to follow the path of least resistance.

To use Richard Dawkin's analogy in <"Climbing Mount Improbable">, I've reached my summit but it is a pretty low altitude one. I'll never have tanks of anything like the aesthetic quality of those shown on this forum.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Edvet (17 Feb 2019)

dw1305 said:


> I'll never have tanks of anything like the aesthetic quality of those shown on this forum.


But happy fish i presume


----------



## rebel (10 Aug 2020)

dw1305 said:


> sell you the most expensive water on the planet.


I am reminded of a man in Sydney who sold bottles of sea water for crazy prizes to un-suspecting beach goers.  It was called "Smell of the Sea" or something and you were meant to put it on your hair!

While ADA products are expensive, they do work with their system. It's like the Apple products of the aquarium world.

I also think ADA introduced classy products like rimless clear aquariums and minimal look setups. Their services to the industry as a whole is enormous. Some of the great youtube scapers have been directly inspired by ADA.


----------



## dw1305 (10 Aug 2020)

Hi all, 





rebel said:


> While ADA products are expensive.............  ADA introduced classy products like rimless clear aquariums and minimal look setups. Their services to the industry as a whole is enormous. Some of the great youtube scapers have been directly inspired by ADA.


I'm not disagreeing, but I think fertilisers are a bit different, because aesthetics aren't involved.

cheers Darrel


----------



## PARAGUAY (10 Aug 2020)

I think the thread heading maybe should read Ada and Seachem fertilisers instead of versus. All makes are basically the same its cost, time etc which you use. As l learned on UKAPS plants need certain nutrients and it's all about method not some magic ingredient. If the method you choose works? If it ain't broke


----------



## dw1305 (10 Aug 2020)

Hi all, 





PARAGUAY said:


> All makes are basically the same its cost, time etc which you use.


That is it, <"_an ion is an ion is an ion">_, it really doesn't matter <"where it has come from last">.

I understand why people might buy a proprietary liquid fertiliser for "ease of use", but the mark-up on these <"is just ridiculous">.  

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (10 Aug 2020)

It also kinda turns an aquarium corner into an expensive and intriguing looking CK barber shop... 
Loads of people with loads of cash are very susceptible to that too...


----------



## Zeus. (10 Aug 2020)

Classic advert that's made them millions 

Don't fall for it  as ADA use a similar technique with their products, some are very good products but ferts are ferts


----------



## hypnogogia (10 Aug 2020)

@Fred13 you could always make your own liquid ferts using dry salts. As others have said, an ion is an ion, irrespective of whether its package d by Seachem or ADA or co es from a sachet of dry powder.  

@Zeus. will the v1.9 of the dosing calculator allow for clone of ADA ferts?


----------



## Zeus. (10 Aug 2020)

hypnogogia said:


> @Zeus. will the v1.9 of the dosing calculator allow for clone of ADA ferts?



It has the ADA dosing range and ADA Brighty 'N' to clone ATM, but to be honest my tap water with 50% WC adds more nutrients than ADA dosings adds, all ADA adds extra is an Fe chelate @ 0.08 ppm Fe


----------



## rebel (11 Aug 2020)

I think those beautiful bottles add to the enjoyment of dosing.  Besides, many people can definitely pay for the hobby and as you guys know, the salty water people pay like crazy. Some of their products are hideous!

I do agree about DIY etc and I was the first one in Australia to sell a all-in-one fert for aquariums, after seeing ridiculous prices elsewhere by many other companies. Seachem were still doing their silly little bottles with useless ferts and no nitrogen!

The time needed to learn how to fert properly is money to some people. Besides some will only remain in the hobby for 2 years or so. I think they deserve beautiful bottles, aquariums, glassware and the whole lot; especially if they are happy to pay. They don't need to mix chemicals or browse through 100 page documents on how to mix your own ferts.


----------



## alto (11 Aug 2020)

rebel said:


> I think those beautiful bottles add to the enjoyment of dosing.


That’s why I want them!
(Un)fortunately there are no local shops with ADA anything _on the shelf_


----------



## alto (11 Aug 2020)

rebel said:


> Seachem were still doing their silly little bottles with useless ferts and no nitrogen!


I will disagree on this one - Seachem is very up to date on planted tank husbandry and have tried to educate distributors and retailers ...

I’m surprised and (very) disappointed that their Aqua Vitro line for planted tanks was pretty much a gigantic loss for Seachem R&D (more concentrated versions of the separate elements and macro/micro for aquatic plants, also some of the phytochemicals (which have shown useful in independent studies) etc, a water conditioner specifically for planted tanks (similar to Prime but reducing Na in favour of K))


----------



## rebel (11 Aug 2020)

alto said:


> I will disagree on this one


Sorry I was talking about 2015. I am sure they have caught up. Also my viewpoint is from the Australian side. We don't have all the distributors etc. 

Btw for the record, the only ada I have ever used is their soil, cabinet (I got on sale), and fert sticks (given to me by someone!).

Prime is absolute king and I use prime and safe every day. 

I think each person needs to decide which products that fit their philosphy best. There is no single product for every one and every situation.

For example imagine using ADA liquid ferts for a 5000L tank vs 50L nano?


----------



## alto (11 Aug 2020)

Aqua Vitro was out in 2015 - it just wasn’t well received
no idea why - only local shop that carried the complete line was the Marine Specialist shop that carried a few Freshwater products as well (they do import directly from Seachem)




> ADA liquid fertilizers for a 5000L tank


Hell No!
Unless ADA is supporting my (completely unlikely) 5000L planted aquarium venture


----------

